# South West Shows?



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello all.

After having got my first reptile (Crested Gecko) a few months back and currently looking into getting a frog(s) I am one utterly hooked hobbist.

After struggling to find much info online I was hoping someone could tell me if there are any herp shows in south west england at any point in the not too distant future? I am based in Bristol but willing to travel within 40 miles or so. Mostly just for a fun day out. I am primarily into reptiles but amphibians also.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Cheers me babbers!


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

What frogs do you want to get into? There will be loads of information online. If you want an idea of which ones make good beginner pets or some good species to get then post in the amphibian section


----------



## CG Tommy (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess i didn't phrase that very clearly. It's not that i can't find much info online about frogs its that i can't find much info online about shows in the south west.


----------



## Fluffy1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would also be interested in any reptile shows in the SW. I live in Devon and there seems to be a lack of shows and reptile shops! Anybody know of any places that would deliver royal pythons by courier?


----------



## The only prunos (Jun 19, 2012)

*Reptile show*

I hate to say the same but I really want to go to a reptile show somewhere. Near to my hometown of Bristol too. Been searching for ages but can't find anything closer than Kidderminster. May have to try to convince my mrs to drive me up there. Not feeling too pOsitive bout that actually happening. Lol:bash:


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

kidderminster venue is 5 minute walk fron train station!


----------



## BreedingNut82 (Oct 24, 2011)

I live in Somerset and went to the Creaks show in kidderminster last november. Yes its a bit of a trek but boy is it worth it! 29th of July is the next one and i cannot wait, i have been counting down the days ever since i found out this years dates!! The only other show that i know of anywhere near the south west is in portsmouth but im not sure of the dates


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

CG Tommy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> After having got my first reptile (Crested Gecko) a few months back and currently looking into getting a frog(s) I am one utterly hooked hobbist.
> 
> ...


Give Demetri a ring down at repexoctics in Shepton Mallet the guy has a real passion for frogs and geckos any questions he's happy to help.
I use him all the time :2thumb:


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

BreedingNut82 said:


> I live in Somerset and went to the Creaks show in kidderminster last november. Yes its a bit of a trek but boy is it worth it! 29th of July is the next one and i cannot wait, i have been counting down the days ever since i found out this years dates!! The only other show that i know of anywhere near the south west is in portsmouth but im not sure of the dates


Did you go to the bug fest in Yeovil I missed it this year


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

Do they do gtps? At these shows


----------



## BreedingNut82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry what's gtps??


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

Green tree pythons. Also what about pueblan milksnakes?


----------



## tryme (Apr 2, 2008)

im looking to add either a GTP, Red tailed boa or peublan milksnake to my collection.

ive already got a ball python and ive had a corn snake before.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

We need a reptile show down here don't we? I'm in mid devon and it's impossible for me to go any further than Bristol because I'm only 15 :C


----------

